# Atlantic City HERF anyone?



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I was at the Borgata last weekend with my wife and my in-laws for fathers day. Being a person who don't normally enjoy the casino atmosphere, I brought a couple of cigars to pass the time.

I found a great place to possibly do some herfing in Borgata. There is this bar in Borgata called B bar. It's right in the casino floor. They allow cigar smoking (yes). They have a nice bar with a nice lounge area. You can find more information here:

http://www.theborgata.com/Main.cfm?Category_1=5000&Category_2=5300&Category_3=5340

Anyone interested for some herfing and gambling?


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

You know I'm in.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

If we get there early enough, we can pretty much occupy one area. HERF for a few hours and have enough time to do the casino thing. 

Plus compared to Mahogany, their drinks are a lot less expensive.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

All I need is a ring-tailed lemur, a craps table and some Jack.


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> All I need is a ring-tailed lemur, a craps table and some Jack.


I don't think I want to know about the ring-tailed lemur, you perv!

Hey Chris and Ronnie,

Did either of you guys go to Mahogony yesterday?

AC sounds great - when where you planning on going? I have Fridays off but not Saturdays. I'll keep watching the posts. PM me if anything urgent comes up or you want to trade or herf.

Steve C.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

im in


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Looks like we are headed up to Atlantic City again this Saturday, July 1st. Anyone who is interested in a last minute HERF, I will be in B @ Borgata at around 1pm. 

Sorry for the short notice.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> Looks like we are headed up to Atlantic City again this Saturday, July 1st. Anyone who is interested in a last minute HERF, I will be in B @ Borgata at around 1pm.
> 
> Sorry for the short notice.


Damn... I have to go to some family function with my Lady friend... thanks for the info on the Borgota I will be in AC on July 15, going for the day we have tickets to see Ringo Starr and the All Starr Band at the Taj that night.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I'll be in Vegas. :w


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> I'll be in Vegas. :w


no soup for you!!!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, they are back in business! How about a date? :w


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

raisin said:


> Well, they are back in business! *How about a date?* :w


I'm sorry Mike, I'm taken :r

We can do either July 22 or 29.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

29th?


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm in. (Dammit I am going for Herfer of the year 2k6!)


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Headcount on who's coming on the 29th. I will try to reserve a section at the B bar for us.

bonggoy
raisin
justinphilly
redbaron


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> Headcount on who's coming on the 29th. I will try to reserve a section at the B bar for us.
> 
> bonggoy
> raisin
> ...


Put me down... the B Bar is pretty nice place to smoke and they make a decent Mojito.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Put me down... the B Bar is pretty nice place to smoke and they make a decent Mojito.


My bro is coming also (Trainwrek)


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

That's right, count me in on the shananigans. I'll bring some Ripple and a leasure suit, hot damn!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I called B Bar. No reservation accepted. Saturdays are usually busy. There is a line at night. Afternoons are less busy. If we get there early enough, say lunch time, we can stay for a couple of hours for smoke and drinks then gamble afterwards.

How about we meet up around 12-12:30PM? We can stay up to 7PM. Then we can go on our own seperate ways.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Sounds good to me. This is a pic of what happened to me in Vegas, lets' see if I can keep myself together in AC


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

count me and Kathleen in...for now. We are buying a condo, so things are a cluster F right now, but I think I will definately need a break from this house hunting headache by then. 

And I CAN get you the ringtail lemur.

Baby Ringtail Lemurs, six weeks old 

Ready in two weeks 

$2500.00 each, Taking deposits now


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Lance said:


> count me and Kathleen in...for now. We are buying a condo, so things are a cluster F right now, but I think I will definately need a break from this house hunting headache by then.
> 
> And I CAN get you the ringtail lemur.
> 
> ...


????


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Lance,
Focus man!! You need a Pug, and a 2ct princess cut VVs1 diamond! You need to sell the 50 boas, 25 pythons 6 black mambas, 8 tree vipers and 4 pygmy bushman you have and get on that rock son!


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> Lance,
> Focus man!! You need a Pug, and a 2ct princess cut VVs1 diamond! You need to sell the 50 boas, 25 pythons 6 black mambas, 8 tree vipers and 4 pygmy bushman you have and get on that rock son!


Could you stop throwing me under the bus with that!?!?!

SHUT UP! :hn


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> Lance,
> Focus man!! *You need a Pug*, and a *2ct princess cut VVs1 diamond*! You need to sell the 50 boas, 25 pythons 6 black mambas, 8 tree vipers and 4 pygmy bushman you have and get on that rock son!


Lance,

I can help you with the above. I live close to Pennsylvania's infamous puppy mill (Lancaster, PA) and I use to work for a jeweler in NYC. For what Chris quoted above, that's more than a downpayment for your condo


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I told lance I would loan him the money at a comfortable rate, he just needs to let me know. I gave him a cool idea of how to propose, once again he justs needs to pull the trigger. 


(Don't beat me up lance)


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> I told lance I would loan him the money at a *comfortable rate,* he just needs to let me know. I gave him a cool idea of how to propose, once again he justs needs to pull the trigger.
> 
> (Don't beat me up lance)


Can you loan me some money for a cooled Aristocrat M Plus? I'm comfortable at increasing rate of 0% for 72 months.

Let me know.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Im perfectly capable of spending money without all of your help =P

Kathleen may be getting her own pug....thank god!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm plotting on my own cooled aristo m+ ($3800) eeek


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Lemurs and bushman and snakes, oh my! :mn


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Good one, trainwrek!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Okay, folks... was at the B Bar again yesterday. It is a great place to enjoy a smoke. Keep me as a mybe for the 29th though.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Top?


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm very curious to see GermantownRob in a casino. I'm picturing no shoes, Pilsner Urquell in one hand, Makers Mark in the other, barking at some waitress. (But then I think this is the norm for any public place)

Warning-If there is any type of puddle of spill in or around the casino GtownRob will throw any and all Sir Winstons into it. Regardless of his proximity to the said puddle, he will find a way. Please keep this in mind when packing travel humi.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Since you mention it Chris, what is appropriate attire at the casino bar? As a gambling challenged fellow, I haven't been to AC in decades (yes, decades- I had a bad experience- lost 50 cents! )


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

raisin said:


> Since you mention it Chris, what is appropriate attire at the casino bar? As a gambling challenged fellow, I haven't been to AC in decades (yes, decades- I had a bad experience- lost 50 cents! )


Leotards


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I believe that proper attire would include but not be limited to Khakis/Chinos, loafers/dress shoes, maybe a polo shirt or short sleeve button up. Raisin in your case I would recommend no Gang colors, (let us remeber the crips confusion in philly as an example of why not to wear), no "Butternut Tims", no Throw back Basketball jerseys. I know this probably rules out most of your warcquone, but you may consider what you wear to your probation officer as a model for attire.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

I think I would be more comfortable in the leotards.


----------



## petethered (Jul 17, 2006)

Heh...

I'll be staying at the Borgata on the 2nd and already plan on indulging quite heavily with leafy treats 

As for dress, business casual never goes wrong, but then again, last time I was there I saw people in ratty jeans. I'll probably be dressed to the nines ( a new beautiful Pinstripe suit that has been just itching to get worn ) , but after 6 hours of roulette who knows what condition that suit will be in 

PeteTheRed
RareOak.com


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

I plan on bringing my offical Cuban hoyovera (think that's how it's spelled) and an Arnold Schwartzanegger limited edition "Predator" cigar


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Danny thats is a damn shame, your girl is Cuban, wait til I tell her about your spelling of "Guayabera". :r


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> Danny thats is a damn shame, your girl is Cuban, wait til I tell her about your spelling of "Guayabera". :r


Im the ass who had to google the word "Guayabera"


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Up Up Up ...


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

What time are we meeting at the B-Bar? Trainwrek and I will be attending


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

The earlier the better for me- How does noon sound?


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Noon for me is good as well.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

works for us.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

works 4 me


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

raisin said:


> The earlier the better for me- How does noon sound?


Mike is correct. We should be there early and camped out in one of the corners. Saturday is a little busy.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I do believe I am coming. I just have to check to make sure the wife didn't make plans that I forgot about 2 seconds later.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Thank God/Buddha/Allah/Yahweh that Germantown rob is going!!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> Mike is correct. We should be there early and camped out in one of the corners. Saturday is a little busy.


How Early, is early?


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

raisin said:


> How Early, is early?


12ish?


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> Thank God/Buddha/Allah/Yahweh that Germantown rob is going!!


and right now tom from mahogany's is thanking god/buddha/allah/yahweh that we are NOT going to mahogany's!!!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

anyone try to contact joeD?


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> anyone try to contact joeD?


I sent him a PM earlier. Waiting to hear from him.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

I talked to him Saturday, and he wasn't planning on making it.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

bumpy roooooo ... 

Rob ... Rob ... you coming ... right?


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

boo hoo... something has come up and I cannot make it... smoke one for me, and be sure to try a Ten Cane Mojito


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> bumpy roooooo ...
> 
> Rob ... Rob ... you coming ... right?


I am meeting Justin later tonight to figure it out. I have been working like crazy, yes I did say working, and have been exhausted, I thought Justin would get me all geared up for it but he seems as tired as me. So I will let you know tonight what our plans are.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> I have been working


LIES!


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Justin and Rob,
You two need to stop playing grab ass with each other and come to AC. The penalty for not coming is I send Hammerhead to your house to do his own version of the "ping pong ball trick" Except he uses SOFTBALLS!!!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> Justin and Rob,
> You two need to stop playing grab ass with each other and come to AC.


You mean he's been two-timing on you? :r


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> Justin and Rob,
> You two need to stop playing grab ass with each other and come to AC. The penalty for not coming is I send Hammerhead to your house to do his own version of the "ping pong ball trick" Except he uses SOFTBALLS!!!


Has hammerhead agreed to do this?

Thats not the type of game you just volunteer another man for. u


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

OK, I am sold. I am off to see Justin to have 4-15 beers and get him on board.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> OK, I am sold. I am off to see Justin to have 4-15 beers and get him on board.


Thats the Rob we know,...not that working stiff phoney.

Dont fall off the roof again. :w


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> OK, I am sold. I am off to see Justin to have *4-15 beers* and get him on board.


ROB ... welcome back !!!! ... I thought we lost you there for a moment ... there was some guy posting here pretending be you ...


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Sorry guys, I had a tough root canal yesterday, and it looks like I'll be spending all day with Vic, Cody, Ty and Olly. Bad driving partners, and even worse drinking buddies.:hn


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Good time today, even though shore traffic really made it difficult for people to get there at noon.

Redbaron was giving out Casa Fuentes, and by giving out, I mean he had one, and gave it to me.

Thanks again!


Bonggoy, thanks for the BPC. Cant wait till next time.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Trainwrek and I just got home. We lost all our money (including forgetting about parking and tolls). Somehow ended up in Cape May, NJ??? Drove around for a while. All in all in was a fun day. The herf was cool, not alot of people but it was ok, because Lance was there giving out free schnuggles!! Damn AC though, we went from a steak dinner to tony lukes, to fat burgers to oh shit how are we paying for tolls!!:r


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Sorry I missed the fun. My 4-15 beers turned into 16 beers and 8 vodkas and getting home somewhere around 5 in the morning. I tried to get up at 10 to head down but was still drunk and couldn't bear the thought of shore traffic on the day of rental changes. Well I am off now to go float down the Delaware in my canoe.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Although it was ridiculously hot, the day turned out to be fun. The B-Bar is a great place to enjoy a smoke, even though I had a stupid huge "B" on my hand b/c my ID was cracked and "looked fake". Thanks to bongoy for the HDM Coronation and to Lance for the Monte 1- I now have a grand total of 3 cubans!


----------

